# [Home made] How to make a Watch Winder at home



## conghaubg (Jan 12, 2017)

*







[HOMEMADE] How to make a Auto Watch Winder at home
*



> Hi guys, i show you How to make a auto Watch Winder at home
> just have an adaptor 5v from SAMSUNG, some stick, motor gear and you can do it


 




sorry i can not insert video


----------



## elgiswatch (Mar 31, 2017)

conghaubg said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much for the tutorial!


----------

